# Constipated bottle fed pup?



## Davrinli (Jan 21, 2013)

Been bottle /syringe feeding newborn for 5 days now. Been going well and until today baby was pooing and peeing great with stimulation. Today however no poo. Peeing still good. Have added a little extra water now to fomula and will see if that helps. 

Baby is not bloated, only very round after eating. Not in pain. Energy levl the same. By next feeding belly is nice and soft and small again. Listened with a stethoscope ( as you do in humans) and there are bowel sounds present. But just no poo at all!

Mom has been hanging out with baby alot now but i have never as yet seen her licking him. And he is usually sleeping when they are together.

Dont know what to think. If no improvement with added water. Will head to vet.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish I could help! good luck, let us know what vet says.


----------

